# Bailee - Lord of the Dorks



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I posted photos of Princess Cookie, so i can't leave out my little dorky boy Bailee!








Mum, i am not a dork!!!









And before you start i'm not scrawny or stupid either. 









What are you looking at? (you can see his ouchy is scabbing over now)









*tilts head* How many times do i have to insist you DON'T photograph my head!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He looks like such a sweetheart! I love those black beady eyes! Hope his bubu goes away soon~


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww poor boy. His head is looking a ton better though.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't care what she says Bailee, you are gorgeous to me!!


----------

